# Ericson GFI



## Raymond0313 (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone have experiance with Ericson inline GFIs. I have 13 that trip for no reason at different time and am completely not satisfied with the response from Ericson. Just wondering if anyone else had that same problem.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Raymond0313 said:


> Anyone have experiance with Ericson inline GFIs. I have 13 that trip for no reason at different time and am completely not satisfied with the response from Ericson. Just wondering if anyone else had that same problem.


no..........

welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

What are you plugging them into and what are you plugging into them?

Model #

What do you mean different times and why do you have 13 not working?


----------



## Raymond0313 (Jan 26, 2011)

*ericson gfi*

I have removed the inline GFIs and put GFI breakers in the panel and it is working perfectly. They were connected to ambulances and fire trucks. Ericson would not take them back, they did send two different samples, but the customer was not going to buy them and I was not happy that Ericson would not give any kind of refund. We bought 4 GFI breakers and it seems to be great so I will not buy Ericson prouducts again. Just so everyone knows we did try receptacles and they worked great also, the problem was they are cord reels and we spent $4820 on these inline GFI and installed them. What a waste of money.

Thank you for the reply


----------

